

Show HN: The Flip – An iPhone game to flip your brain - michalrentka
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-flip/id928957558

======
michalrentka
Hi guys. Some time ago I noticed a few posts here about an interesting browser
game and some other similar ideas. I thought it would make a cool game for
mobile.

So I created an iPhone puzzle game with 16 levels (for the beginning) and I'm
planning to keep updating it. I also already have some ideas for new game
mechanics to keep the game interesting with incoming levels.

This i just the beginning and I would love to hear some feedback from you
(here or on the app store), to make the game better.

------
Nafalafel
The bottom ads are fine imo, but the ones that interrupt the whole screen are
not. Had to delete after that.

